# Anyone thinking of moving to Kamloops, BC / Southern Interior?



## ClaireBolgil (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm a British expat already living in Kamloops, BC and I'm thinking about setting up a website for people planning to move to Kamloops or the Southern Interior region of BC. Basically I'm doing a little research to figure out if this is a worthwhile cause. Are there many potential emigrees out there who are considering Kamloops or the Southern Interior? Do you think a website dedicated to moving to this part of BC would be useful especially when considering that most of the BC related websites out there are focused solely on Vancouver?
I look forward to hearing some of your thoughts and comments about this.

Also if there's any British expats living in and around Kamloops who would like to get together for a drink, share experiences, or may be interested in contibuting to such a website, I would love to hear from you!

Thanks,
Claire


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Judging from the feedback we've received over the years, free community/relocation information about the Southern Interior is very much appreciated. 

You're more than welcome to contribute your information about Kamloops in our Southern Interior section of the A-OK forums. 

Cheers!


----------



## ClaireBolgil (Jul 3, 2011)

Oggy said:


> Judging from the feedback we've received over the years, free community/relocation information about the Southern Interior is very much appreciated.
> 
> You're more than welcome to contribute your information about Kamloops in our Southern Interior section of the A-OK forums.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for the response. Sounds like the website could be a good idea, but if there's anyone else out there who has any thoughts on this I would love to hear from you. Btw, looked at the A-OK Southern Interior section and doesn't seem to be very active recently. Anyway, I've joined that forum too and will post to there when I can.


----------

